# Roma



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone has seen Roma? What do you guys think about it. ?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

My wife liked it. I thought it was a good production but would have liked more street scenes. It did have the time and place portrayed well, as far as I know, which was possibly the main point of the movie. Being a retired video engineer to me it was a good production which I myself and most movie goers would appreciate. Many movies lack this aspect. 

"Everybody Knows" with Penelope Cruz is excellent.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Anyone has seen Roma? What do you guys think about it. ?


I enjoyed it. I like the scenes inside the house and, particularly, on the roof. I have an old house built in the same style, though not quite as big as the one in Roma. I have a friend in Qro who grew up in a wealthy family in Mexico City and she commented that it was a very accurate portrayal of her life growing up with servants.


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

Viewing daily life from the point of view of a maid made me reflect on my own childhood in 1960's Monterrey, and on the maids that tended after my siblings and me throughout those years. What an excellent movie.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I enjoyed the scene of the man parking versus the woman , the scene of the maids on the rood was also great. they they were lots of wonderful everyday events.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I've lived in Roma before, so I assumed it would captivate me. I fell asleep after 20 or 30 minutes. Maybe I missed the good bits? Ja 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

or maybe it is not your type o film.. it is slow,and nothing much happen ..I am French so I like that type of movie maybe it is not your cup of tea.. jha ha , yes you missed the best part!


----------

